# 18000 mile service



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

So I had my 1800 mile service today at Ancaster Bromey came to £920 pretty steep, gear box oil alone 320 before VAT. If I didn't love this car I would find this a bit too steep.

Sonic the engineer tells me I only have 1000miles or so left on my. Dun lops, which after 7000 miles purely road use also seems pretty early. Will probably keep them on till the next service as worst was 3cm on RHR. Others 4 and 5.

I was also told that the slightly loud tick over chatter is due to a balance shaft that was updated and needs replacing. It's a two day engine out jobbie, which I'm sure would be very expensive if not covered by warranty which it is.

Great car, but the six monthly service interval is a pain as each time it seems to need another visit and 4 times a year is hard to fit into my life.

Thoughts ?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Curious to your comment re tick over chatter and the need for a new balance shaft. My car is going into ancaster bromley tomorrow as lately mine is making really noisy tick over clicking when engine warmed up and been given a good thrash. It has always made funny noises on tickover but lately has got very bad. Sounds like mine is the same as yours. Can you expand on the noises yours makes.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

SBR said:


> Curious to your comment re tick over chatter and the need for a new balance shaft. My car is going into ancaster bromley tomorrow as lately mine is making really noisy tick over clicking when engine warmed up and been given a good thrash. It has always made funny noises on tickover but lately has got very bad. Sounds like mine is the same as yours. Can you expand on the noises yours makes.


It started about two months ago, it is just a more mechanical noise on tick over, sounds a bit rough, like an old British motorcycle engine. Apparently this is quite common.

Another pain was I wanted them to fit a reversing camera to my 2010MY which they said would fit. Turns out mine was made a month too early it has the electrics but not the foment cable ! Bit of a pain


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers. Seems like mine is devloping same. Will find out outcome tomorrow. On a different note, surprised i havn't seen you around. I am in Bromley area and noticed you are in orpington. I have 2010 in gun metal.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Marc take it there was no debate around tune on car at the stealers?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve no wasnt mentioned, but i had de cobbed first


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

SBR said:


> Cheers. Seems like mine is devloping same. Will find out outcome tomorrow. On a different note, surprised i havn't seen you around. I am in Bromley area and noticed you are in orpington. I have 2010 in gun metal.


Surprised i havnt seen you im also in the bromley area on bromley road infact 2010 black/black


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

A growing club of R35's around Bromley, we should meet up sometime.

Let us know what Ancaster says re your tick over noise.

Cheers Marc


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Definately hook up. Would be good to meet other owners.
Rattle is the same as yours. Still ok to drive as only in early stages. Will be fixed under warranty when parts are here (2 to 3 weeks). Ancaster Bromley superb as always


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, noticed you have cobb'd. How much % increase did you tell insurance co. .?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

SBR said:


> Curious to your comment re tick over chatter and the need for a new balance shaft. My car is going into ancaster bromley tomorrow as lately mine is making really noisy tick over clicking when engine warmed up and been given a good thrash. It has always made funny noises on tickover but lately has got very bad. Sounds like mine is the same as yours. Can you expand on the noises yours makes.


I noticed on the Top Gear extra footage that at the end when there talking the car is doing this. Just like mine.

Transmission – BBC Top Gear Post-show discussion of episode four, and behind-the-scenes with James and the Nissan GT-R


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

SBR said:


> Also, noticed you have cobb'd. How much % increase did you tell insurance co. .?


I said between 15 and 20 %, Im with Admiral didnt cost me much. And the power is awesome, if you havent cobb'd it is just great


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I said between 15 and 20 %, Im with Admiral didnt cost me much. And the power is awesome, if you havent cobb'd it is just great


Cobb shold come tomorrow, ordered off ben this p.m. I said to admiral +10% and they wAnted 6 quid a.p. Gonna phone back and make 15% hp gain. I'm sure they'll wAnt more money but better to declare properly. Can't wait to see what it is gonna be like!


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

If any one of you would give me a ride a cobb'd gtr i would be very grateful to see the difference between my standard one.
I know its cheeky but if your ever bored and around bromley look me up.. ill even buy you a cup of coffee


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

SBR said:


> Cobb shold come tomorrow, ordered off ben this p.m. I said to admiral +10% and they wAnted 6 quid a.p. Gonna phone back and make 15% hp gain. I'm sure they'll wAnt more money but better to declare properly. Can't wait to see what it is gonna be like!


SBR you are going to love it , goes from very fast to rabid !


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

r34mspec said:


> If any one of you would give me a ride a cobb'd gtr i would be very grateful to see the difference between my standard one.
> I know its cheeky but if your ever bored and around bromley look me up.. ill even buy you a cup of coffee


Dont want to stress it too much prior to the balance shaft replacement, but after that happy to let you try the difference


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Really appreciate it mate drop me a line whenever your not busy and all is sorted with the replacement.

Thanks again Tony


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Interesting thread, i was speaking to Middlehursts and they told me this engine doesnt have a balance shaft. Can anyone confirm if this is the case or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

r34mspec said:


> If any one of you would give me a ride a cobb'd gtr i would be very grateful to see the difference between my standard one.
> I know its cheeky but if your ever bored and around bromley look me up.. ill even buy you a cup of coffee


we fit them ...sale or return to any gtrocm

no likey .. no buy !!

kk


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

That is pretty steep man... Have you had any quotes for tires?


----------



## luluxiu (Aug 10, 2011)

I am 10% admiral said they wanted to go to AP 6 pounds back of the phone, so that 15% of HP gain. I believe they will want more money, but better returns to normal. Can not wait to see if it is going to like...


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

SBR said:


> Cobb shold come tomorrow, ordered off ben this p.m. I said to admiral +10% and they wAnted 6 quid a.p. Gonna phone back and make 15% hp gain. I'm sure they'll wAnt more money but better to declare properly. Can't wait to see what it is gonna be like!


I've just rung Admiral today and told them about my COBB and they have put it on my policy for nowt - bargain!!


----------

